# Rental license gas/electricity inspections



## Montinhos (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi,
Does anyone happen to have any experience in gaining "Terms of responsibility" for gas and electricity in relation to rental licenses?
I`m looking for someone in the Lagos area who can do the inspetions on my rental property.
Thanks


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Montinhos said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone happen to have any experience in gaining "Terms of responsibility" for gas and electricity in relation to rental licenses?
> I`m looking for someone in the Lagos area who can do the inspetions on my rental property.
> Thanks



"Termo De Responsabilidade"
Normally the gas installer or someone checking the system will issue a certificate, they then will be the responsible one. same for electric.


----------



## Montinhos (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks.
I`m hoping someone will have some recomendations for who I can use to inspect the gas and electricity installations in my property.


----------

